# Best LED collar



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Getting darker and we have very little lights on the streets as well as Ozzy being black I bought this and wow it is awesome. Rechargeable and only 9.99 on amazon. Best 10 bucks I’ve spent


----------



## pongo (Mar 19, 2012)

What a great idea, heading to amazon now!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Before you give it a great rating, wait to see how long it lasts. Some fizzle quickly, some last a long time. My rechargeable ones --- one of them lasted about a year, the other maybe four months. Same brand, ordered at the same time. I have a collection of "standard" battery operated ones, too. Waiting for me to get new batteries and figure out which ones work and which ones don.'t. The best one to date is a red and green christmas special with either on or off blinking. It seems the more sophisticated they made these, the less reliable they became.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

So far so good. Only use it at night and early morning. Love that it is rechargeable and has 3 motions. I’ve bought others and more expensive and crap.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like the lead collars. I bought one from howling dog Alaska. They are $10.00 around the holiday can make a good Xmas gift for dog people. I got mine last year and still have not lost or thrown out the charger by accident.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

I think these are very cool, but I also think they're just a start if walking dark-colored dogs out at night. Just the other day, I was driving in a dark area and came up on a man walking a large, black dog. The man was wearing dark clothing. The two were virtually invisible. Then the dog turned and I saw the brilliantly red, lighted collar around its neck. At the wrong angle, even well-lit, the collar did not help me see the pair. And even after becoming aware of it and realizing what it was, it didn't do much to make those two any more visible. It was just a floating red line in the dark. 

At the very least, the owner should be wearing light clothes and/or a reflective vest or sash. And I think a reflective vest on a black dog is an excellent idea as well. Not to diminish the help those glowing collars can give...but I don't think they should be relied on 100%.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Cool, looks just like the one I bought for $50.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Very cool, thanks! Gonna get one too now!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I don’t use the full collars but I have the blinking (or solid) light collar attachment. It’s secure, on a mini carabiner, 20hrs, weather resistant and I grabbed a couple for $4.99 (reg $8.99 I think) at a Bay Area pet store chain. For any of my “neighbors” interested, I also just found out that Pet Food Express replaces the battery for free for life.

I love these for camping, night hikes, or just pottying my deaf dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I like them too but I wish they were more durable. I would use them if I walked on a road at night - but I also have two reflective jackets and two reflective vests and would choose one of those to wear at night, too. My dogs have about 6 acres around the house to have access to at night. The collars or a blinking light attached to a regular collar help me keep track of my dogs at night.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.noxgear.com/landing/LHD2.html I'd look into this if I were doing more night work but still use the same collar for the leash. The harness just for visibility


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I bought the one that clips on the collar but it only lasts for so long and not enough light. I am loving this collar and it’s 
rechargeable.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Got Mei's! Went with fiery red! Did you cut it? I'm scared to. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Mei said:


> Got Mei's! Went with fiery red! Did you cut it? I'm scared to. Doesn't make sense.
> View attachment 513845


I'm dumb. I figured out how it illuminates. I thought I'd be cutting part of the light lol. It's great!


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

My previous dog, a black Labrador, was hit by a truck as she ran into the street (she was okay after surgery) so I did a bit of searching for some decent illumination for my pup. 
Not an LED collar but another option that is effective.
I went with this Danish safety light and am very happy with it. 

https://orbiloc.com/product/orbiloc-dog-dual/

Photo taken in the early evening.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Love it! Got pink and blue as well. Thanks Ozzy!


----------



## EyeDogtor (Mar 21, 2018)

I bike and have excess bike head/tail/helmet lights I just snap onto the collar. Super bright, rechargeable, and several blinking and color options. Buy them on sale on Black Friday on Amazon for a great deal. I think I got 3 for $15.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Glad you love it too Mei. I was worried about cutting it too but it worked out. Anything to help keep our family members safe


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

*Please don't forget to make the human visible too when you walk at night! * 

Wear a yellow or orange safety vest covered with reflective strips! They're as little as $10 on Amazon and can easily slip over a coat if needed. We have mesh ones that are breathable for running, and they have lasted through washing very well. There are no batteries to run down or recharge.

My neighborhood has almost no street lights, and lots of people walk in dark clothing. Sometimes the only way I can spot them is a tiny sparkle near the ground from reflectors in running shoes. It is SO dangerous.


----------



## SammyS778 (Oct 31, 2018)

I never used them but red tons of reviews here https://petdt.com/best-led-dog-collar/ . I've seen these LED dog collars and even harnesses but hesitate. I have problems with light sensitivity and can't handle even headlights on the street while walking my dogs on the sidewalk. Yes, I walk in them in the dark. Now they do have reflective collars and this is great


----------



## singletonpat (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice! I should get one for my Cocker Spaniel as well.


----------



## ballardsheri (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh, wow! Are you for real? Only 10 bucks? Well, I guess I gotta get one for my dog as well. I've always thought that these LED collars are super expensive, and yeah, it appears I was wrong. I actually got a 10 dollar voucher coupon for Amazon not long ago, so that's perfect. By the way, regarding LED, do you guys know a place from where I could get cheap led drivers, excluding Amazon? These ones LED Drivers | LED Power Supplies | UKLed are the best I've found so far, but sadly they don't deliver to the US. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

ballardsheri said:


> Oh, wow! Are you for real? Only 10 bucks? Well, I guess I gotta get one for my dog as well. I've always thought that these LED collars are super expensive, and yeah, it appears I was wrong. I actually got a 10 dollar voucher coupon for Amazon not long ago, so that's perfect. By the way, regarding LED, do you guys know a place from where I could get cheap led drivers, excluding Amazon? These ones LED Drivers | LED Power Supplies | UKLed are the best I've found so far, but sadly they don't deliver to the US. Any help will be much appreciated.


Not sure if these are better or worse than the source you cited, but I've ordered here and they seem pretty reasonable: LED Lights, Bulbs & LED Lighting Accessories | superbrightleds.com


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I got Noxgear Lighthound harness since I’m walking in the dark in the morning and night. it’s on sale so I decided to try it. It’s so brilliantly bright it hurts my eyes, and it’s very visible for cars and people.

I am also looking for a dog reflective vest. I used to have one I bought from Leerburg but they don’t carry it anymore. It’s made in Canada so if anyone recognizes it and knows where I can still get it please please let me know! It’s made from hard mesh. Here is a pic:


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I have good night vision and rarely use a flashlight. We have startled enough people and had other dog walkers come straight at us enough that Jaz now wears a red led collar at night so other people notice there is a big black beast with me. 

I like red it does not mess with night vision.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I got Beau an LED collar on Chewy for about $10. It’s very bright, but after wearing it playing fetch in the rain and sand it doesn’t seem to be working as well. ☹


----------

